# BABIES!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well on may 1 at 2:25 in the afternoon i had just spread out hay in the kidding stalls to bring milkyway in, because she had snotty wohoo and i could tell she was gonna kid soon. so i walk out to the other barn where the goats are. i dont see her. so i go in the barn and there she sits with twin boys  
this is her first freshening and i am very proud of her.
tomarrow i start milking  i'm so excited that i'll finally have some real milk again! oh yeah, do the dance :lol: 
the tan boy is vincavec. the white boy is willomar.
what a great day-early birthday present  


*workin on sizing the pics to get em up*


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Eeva (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, pictures please! I loooove babies, congratulations! My husband doesn't even let me near them any longer because I have a tendency to come home with them. My babies grew up and have to let them go now  .


PS: Do I recognize you from 2012?
~ Iirispaws ~


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay for baby goats!!! I can't wait till we're set up for breeding. It may be a few years. In the meantime, how about some photos?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

eeva: yes i'm on 2012forum.com with the same username

computer won't do the resizing thing... here is a link:
http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h456/ohiogoatgirl/

i'm bottle feeding and milking now.  
gotta go out in about an hour and a half actually.


----------



## Eeva (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a small world...Or is it that great minds think alike...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

:lol: @ eeva
both maybe  
but i've been on here quite a while... hm... how long have i been on here...?
oh, found it :roll: wow! two years...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

almost forgot...
moonbeam kidded on mothers day. 
i thought it was funny how that worked out  
another buckling... 3 for 3 boys...
and moonbeams teats are _teenytiny_ so i'm thinking i might end up selling her and buying an in-milk doe or something... i just cant milk them!!! i swear i dont know who could possibly milk a pygmy or nigerian dwarf!!! :shock:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

willomar (white) and vincavec (tan)
my future packers


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

moonbeam and her kid kimeran (also a buckling. yep, 3 for 3 bucklings)


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

moonbeam (white), milkyway (tan), and eddy (the buck, baby-daddy of my little boys) short walk in december


----------

